# Passage d’un X vers 11pro ou 12?



## kiki0769 (4 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens collecter des avis et retour d’expérience sur le 11pro et 12. J’ai un X depuis 3 maintenant dont la batterie commence à fatiguer mais qui est opérationnel pour ma part. 

J’hésite donc à changer soit pour un 11pro ou un 12. 
La différence sera un 11pro d’occasion récent forcément ou un 12 en neuf. 
On trouve des 64Go d’occasion en 11pro autour de 600€ avec facture et bon état. 

Pour mes besoins la 5G n’est pas la priorité car pas de forfait adaptée mais je sais que je vais garder le téléphone encore 3 ans d’où mon doute sur la durée avec le 11pro. 
Pour la partie photo je fais des photos mais je ne suis pas vraiment exigent [emoji23] juste des photos sympas facilement 

Est-ce qu’au quotidien je vais avoir une différence entre mon X et un 11pro/12? 

Merci pour vos retours d’expérience


----------



## Neyres (4 Mars 2021)

Salut,
Si le budget est important alors sans hésiter le 11.
Il n'y a pas une grande différence entre un 11 et un 12 ( LIDAR, 5G, et ... détails )


----------



## kiki0769 (4 Mars 2021)

Salut

Le budget est important certes. La différence est de 300€ environ entre un 11pro et un 12.


----------



## El Francisco (5 Mars 2021)

kiki0769 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens collecter des avis et retour d’expérience sur le 11pro et 12. J’ai un X depuis 3 maintenant dont la batterie commence à fatiguer mais qui est opérationnel pour ma part.
> 
> ...



Prends le 11


----------



## iBaby (5 Mars 2021)

Bonjour. Je viens de passer de l’iPhone X à l’iPhone 12 et je me posais la même question. 

L’écran du 11 Pro fait 5,8 pouces, comme le X.
Le 12 fait 6,1 pouces.

Si tu prends le 11 Pro, tu ne seras pas dépaysé, mais ça pourrait t’ennuyer aussi. La différence est importante, le 12 a un écran magnifique, lumineux.

Le 12 a un design vraiment craquant. Je l’ai pris en bleu et je le trouve très beau. Ses finitions sont ultimes. Plus anguleux, je le préfère ainsi.

Face ID ultra vif, et point de vue photos je pense qu’il est capable.

Le reste, en dehors de la taille de l’écran et du design, tu ne verras pas de grosses différences.

Avec le 12 tu pars sur du neuf, avec le 11 Pro de l’occasion. Je te conseille le 12, sans hésiter.


----------



## kiki0769 (6 Mars 2021)

Merci pour ton retour. 
En terme de rapidité fluidité il y a une différence entre le 12 et X que tu avais?


----------



## iBaby (6 Mars 2021)

kiki0769 a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour.
> En terme de rapidité fluidité il y a une différence entre le 12 et X que tu avais?



C’est clair, le 12 est très très fluide, c’est beau. Je n’avais pas à me plaindre du X, mais l’expérience avec le 12 est inégalée.


----------



## Diaoulic (6 Mars 2021)

hello kiki,
je doute que tu ressentes une différence de fluidité entre le 11 et le 12!!
à mon sens le gros plus avantage du 12 est la réduction du poids et de la taille avec un écran plus grand


----------



## kiki0769 (6 Mars 2021)

Je n’avais plus en tête la différence de poids [emoji9]

Merci pour tous vos retours d’expérience


----------



## iDanGener (6 Mars 2021)

kiki0769 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens collecter des avis et retour d’expérience sur le 11pro et 12. J’ai un X depuis 3 maintenant dont la batterie commence à fatiguer mais qui est opérationnel pour ma part.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Et pourquoi pas juste changer la batterie ?


----------



## kiki0769 (6 Mars 2021)

@iDanGener je ne l'exclue pas non plus. Mais moins favorable à cette hypothèse car j'avais en tête de le vendre si achat d'un nouveau téléphone et donc je laisse le choix au prochain propriétaire de le faire ou pas.


----------

